# How To Mount Two Zebralight Headlamps On One Band



## ThirstyTurtle (Jun 24, 2014)

So I'd like to mount a H600w AND a H602w on one headband...any tips to do that without each pointing off to the side? Perhaps mounting both heads to the inside? That still might point off to the side a bit though. Plus it would be a huge pain to move back to a separate headband when necessary. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 24, 2014)

That's what I pretty much do and yes they do point off to the side a little bit but it is still usable given the flood. The weight is biggest issue I found though.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jun 24, 2014)

I was just inspecting the headband with my H602w and was thinking maybe I could use little velcro straps that I have to connect one on top of the other. Just put one 1" wide velcro strap around the center of the bottom one (attached to the rubber mount) and around the top one. I think that would work quite well. 

I can't do this yet because I don't yet have the H600w, I'm hoping to trade my SC600w for it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mooreshire (Jun 25, 2014)

I already had a mark-1 H600w which did not come with a top strap, so when my H602w arrived with a top strap I decided to weave the two together. The top strap goes through both silicone holders and both of the horizontal straps go through the back loop on the top strap. It's a little cluttered but doesn't tangle and sits comfortably on my head. The H602w is wide enough to throw light onto the H600w so sometimes I switch which light is on top based on whether the shadow of the H600w would be more annoying on the ceiling or on the ground.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jun 25, 2014)

Mooreshire said:


> I already had a mark-1 H600w which did not come with a top strap, so when my H602w arrived with a top strap I decided to weave the two together. The top strap goes through both silicone holders and both of the horizontal straps go through the back loop on the top strap. It's a little cluttered but doesn't tangle and sits comfortably on my head. The H602w is wide enough to throw light onto the H600w so sometimes I switch which light is on top based on whether the shadow of the H600w would be more annoying on the ceiling or on the ground.



Brilliant!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 25, 2014)

ThirstyTurtle, I like your idea!


Here's my solution to mounting an H602w & H600w in the same head strap.

Simply cut a small section of rubber bike tire inner tube.
Insert one light tailcap first into one ring only on the headband holder
Pull the rubber bike tube over the tailcap and roll the other half over.
Place the other light tailcap first into the headband holder and then roll the rubber tube over the tailcap.
Now the two are held together both by the headband holder but also the rubber tube.
They both stick straight out and are not angled whatsoever. 

Send me a PM if you'd like me to send you a section of tube for your headlights.:wave:


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jun 25, 2014)

DaFABRICATA said:


> ThirstyTurtle, I like your idea!
> 
> 
> Here's my solution to mounting an H602w & H600w in the same head strap.
> ...



Okay now THAT is genius and I like that you don't have to combine the straps so they're easily split back into two separate and fully-useable headlamps. 

What size bike tube did you use?


----------



## Tmack (Jun 25, 2014)

Lol the hammer head lamp!


----------



## Amy sunshine (Jun 25, 2014)

can it be switched as we wanna to ? it is my first time to see two lights of a headlight !


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jun 26, 2014)

Amy sunshine said:


> can it be switched as we wanna to?



Can you clarify your question? 

If you're asking if they can be operated separately then the answer is yes; each light is still completely separate, they're just very close to one another. 

If you're asking if they can be taken apart and used individually then the answer is also yes; just take them apart and put them back on their respective headbands and you have two headlamps again.


----------



## chadvone (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't know if your wanting 2 beams up front at same time. I have used extra holder to mount my H51 and H50 to same head strap . One in front one in back. Just spun it around depending on my need for flood or a hot spot.


----------



## survivaledc (Sep 20, 2014)

Great thread. Subbed.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 22, 2014)

chadvone said:


> I don't know if your wanting 2 beams up front at same time. I have used extra holder to mount my H51 and H50 to same head strap . One in front one in back. Just spun it around depending on my need for flood or a hot spot.


Well that's an interesting idea! I do want the ability to use both beams at once but the majority of the time I'll just need one or the other...I may give that a shot while! 

My H600w should arrive tomorrow and I'm planning on setting the 600 on top of the 602 and using two velcro straps to connect them.


----------



## mobi (Sep 23, 2014)

chadvone said:


> I have used extra holder to mount my H51 and H50 to same head strap .



My low tech variation is to wear one light on the head, the other on the neck, and switch off between them. For example, using a Zebralight flood around the neck, and a Zebralight hotspot on the head. I find, also, that both lights can be worn together on the head, creating one virtual strap, with the lights mounted one on top of the other.

This double strap mounting may not work well with the included Zebralight holders. I use Velcro to attach each headlamp to its headband, instead. When the Velcro is wrapped tight around both the headband and the headlamp, there's just the right amount of friction to hold the headlamp in place while allowing it to rotate as desired. The top light rests comfortably on the one below; in the case of the two I'm wearing now, the H600w MkII supports the H502c L2.


----------



## survivaledc (Sep 23, 2014)

mobi said:


> My low tech variation is to wear one light on the head, the other on the neck, and switch off between them. For example, using a Zebralight flood around the neck, and a Zebralight hotspot on the head. I find, also, that both lights can be worn together on the head, creating one virtual strap, with the lights mounted one on top of the other.
> 
> This double strap mounting may not work well with the included Zebralight holders. I use Velcro to attach each headlamp to its headband, instead. When the Velcro is wrapped tight around both the headband and the headlamp, there's just the right amount of friction to hold the headlamp in place while allowing it to rotate as desired. The top light rests comfortably on the one below; in the case of the two I'm wearing now, the H600w MkII supports the H502c L2.



Post up a pic when you can


----------



## mobi (Sep 23, 2014)

survivaledc said:


> Post up a pic when you can



Zebralight swabbed in Velcro

Wearing two independent Zebralight/headband lamps is similiar to Mooreshire's more sophisticated woven method in #4 on this thread, except in this case the top light touches, and rests gently, on the lower light. At the back of the head, the two headbands overlap. The headbands begin diverging at the point above the ears. In contrast to the woven method, the two lights in this case can be shifted horizontally relative to each other. The practical effect of this shifting is that the shadow Mooreshire refers to (that is formed from the lower lamp cutting off light from the upper lamp) can be moved off to the side.


----------



## mobi (Sep 24, 2014)

Flickr

ThirstyTurtle in #13 on this thread originally suggested this basic idea.

2 Lights
1 Headband

The H600w MkII is strapped to the headband with Velco. The H502 is bundled to the H600w MkII and headband with another piece of 1" Velcro.

The 600 is sitting in a black silicone holder that is attached to the strap. The circular arms of the holder were clipped off so that the Velcro could hold the 600 snugly (illustrated below with an H502c L2). The 502 is attached to the 600/modified holder/headband/Velcro combo with Velcro and without a holder.

I'm wearing the 2-in-1 now with the 502 below the 600. There is a bifocal effect: the 502 provides light for nearby work and the 600 illuminates the distance.




Flickr


----------



## survivaledc (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks Mobi. So you really found it necessary to clip off the rubber arms on the holder to cinch up the Velcro snug enough? I think I may try to design a separate headband for times I am wanting both my headlamps together. It's worth trying man of the ideas listed here, but I will avoid modifying any of the stock headband if possible.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 24, 2014)

mobi said:


>



I'm thinking something like this would be nice but cleaner with a piece of material with two elastic tubes. Hard to explain and I can't find a photo but think of the elastic shotgun shell holders you put on the stock of a shotgun (usually 5 slots)

Here we go. If you could fashion just two of these slots into a headband I think it would be perfect. Some clean sewing skills would come in handy.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 24, 2014)

Love that idea!


----------



## mobi (Sep 28, 2014)

survivaledc said:


> I will avoid modifying any of the stock headband if possible.


I agree it's better to avoid modifying the headband.




markr6 said:


> If you could fashion just two of these slots into a headband I think it would be perfect. Some clean sewing skills would come in handy.


I'm going to try something along these lines.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## gswitter (Sep 30, 2014)

I think I'd opt for one of the floody headlamps mounted normally on the front, and an out-the-front light (probably an SC52/62) mounted in an extra silicone holder on the side. Maybe even one on each side if I needed the extra output, or wanted to balance the strap.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 30, 2014)

Well I've figured out what I think is the best method to do this, I really need to take a picture to explain but essentially you put on one headlight normally, then take the other one (mounted on the strap and everything) and put it on top of the first one so the light is just above the first light and the band is sort of diagonal so the back of the band is towards the bottom of the back of the skull. This way they're both kept separate so no worries of removing them from their holders or anything. I tried a similar setup by velcroing my H600 to my H602 which worked fine but it ended up being very unstable having the H600 mounted so far from the connection to the headband, it also looked really dumb. With the two headband method they're both very stable, completely separable and they're both close and tight to your head so very stable.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 30, 2014)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Well I've figured out what I think is the best method to do this, I really need to take a picture to explain but essentially you put on one headlight normally, then take the other one (mounted on the strap and everything) and put it on top of the first one so the light is just above the first light and the band is sort of diagonal so the back of the band is towards the bottom of the back of the skull. This way they're both kept separate so no worries of removing them from their holders or anything. I tried a similar setup by velcroing my H600 to my H602 which worked fine but it ended up being very unstable having the H600 mounted so far from the connection to the headband, it also looked really dumb. With the two headband method they're both very stable, completely separable and they're both close and tight to your head so very stable.



Even though I never have a need for both, this seems to be the easiest and most logical explanation.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 30, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Even though I never have a need for both, this seems to be the easiest and most logical explanation.


I had an excellent need last night! I had a wasp nest in my bathroom exhaust fan ductwork so I went in the attic with both lights on my head. Had the H602w so I could see EVERYTHING in front of me and the H602w I had so when I cut into the ductwork I could see down in there looking for the nest, it was most excellent! 

I think with just the H602w I couldn't have seen down INTO the ductwork and with just the H600w working in such close quarters it would've been too bright in the hotspot and blinded me or too dark for the spill to be useful enough.


----------

